# BFI: 8v, 16v, and MK4 2.0l Turbo Oil Pans



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*BFI: 8v and 16v Turbo Oil Pans*


We are now offering them same HD high capacity oil pans we carry with oil return bungs pre-installed. These pans are thicker gauge steel that the OEM pans, and offer a 4.7qt capacity. The turbo pans' bung is a welded on steel female 1/2" NPT set up postioned high on the pan without obstructing any of the pan bolts.








To go along with thes pans we also offer new pan gaskets, either in OEM style cork or the upgraded full rubber versions as found on the G60 rados. Or add a windage tray withits intergral rubber gasket for better oil control.
HD Oil Pan *$25*
HD Turbo Pan *$60*
Windage Tray *$30*
Cork Gasket *$3*
Rubber gasket *$16*
Drain plug w/seal*$1.50*
*Combo deals*
HD Pan & Windage Tray *$50*
Turbo Pan & Windage Tray *$85*
-both also include a new drain bolt
*Shipping is additional
New Just Added * *MK4 2.0l Tapped Turbo Oil Pans*








*$95* ORDER HERE 








Camshaft Oil Deflector *$7* ORDER HERE
Rubber Valve Cover Gasket *$9* ORDER HERE 
Please post, IM, email, or call us with questions or to place an order.




_Modified by black forest ind at 4:34 PM 1-16-2007_


----------



## blkmkIII (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: BFI: 8v and 16v Turbo Oil Pans (black forest ind)*

are aba and 16v oil pans the same?


----------



## VWDugan (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: BFI: 8v and 16v Turbo Oil Pans (blkmkIII)*

damn I wish i would have seen this earlier....I just order a pan from atp for $77


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: BFI: 8v and 16v Turbo Oil Pans (blkmkIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blkmkIII* »_are aba and 16v oil pans the same?

Yes these fit both


----------



## BatMan_VDub (Sep 27, 2005)

pans also fit aeg 2.0l?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (BatMan_VDub)*

No, MK1-MK3 4cly motors


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: BFI: 8v and 16v Turbo Oil Pans (black forest ind)*

any kind of combo deal for a turbo pan + rubber gasket + drain plug?
curious how far below the gasket surface the bung is on the turbo pan? thanks


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: BFI: 8v and 16v Turbo Oil Pans (ValveCoverGasket)*

The combo deals we are offering are listed in the first thread. Will get a closer up pic of the turbo oil pan up soon to show location


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: BFI: 8v and 16v Turbo Oil Pans (black forest ind)*

great thanks


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

you should make one for the mk4


----------



## GoKart_16v (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: BFI: 8v and 16v Turbo Oil Pans (black forest ind)*

nice! i may pick it up...
any option on megnetic drain plug?


----------



## scott66 (Jul 5, 2003)

i am sure the oil return will be in an ideal location. i am just waiting on the pic.
good prices BTW.


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (scott66)*

Great products!


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (scott66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scott66* »_i am sure the oil return will be in an ideal location. i am just waiting on the pic.
good prices BTW.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

should REALLY make a turbo pan for the mk4


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

great thanks for the closeup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i gotta double check my current one and ill perhaps be ordering a pan shortly


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

can we get a shot of the pan showing the welding on all sides of the fitting?
just for curiousity's sake


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*









Here is a close up of the same picture. The Welds inside look the same. We gaurantee it will not leak.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

Welds look good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

kickass http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: BFI: 8v and 16v Turbo Oil Pans (black forest ind)*

Shweet deal!


----------



## scott66 (Jul 5, 2003)

i will orde rmine when i get back from Central America.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

whats the turn around time, you guys have a few in stock?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

Yes we have them in stock and ready to go


----------



## THEERY2.1 (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

I just got mine today, FAST shippment and the pan looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks guys


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

Last batch went quick, we now have a new batch done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## misfit77 (Jan 13, 2006)

An oil pan with turbo Bung...Hehe I typed bung...would be nice when Kinetic motorsports releases their turbo kit for the MK4 2.0.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

got mine yesterday.
looks awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GoKart_16v (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: BFI: 8v and 16v Turbo Oil Pans (GoKart_16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoKart_16v* »_
any option on megnetic drain plug?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: BFI: 8v and 16v Turbo Oil Pans (GoKart_16v)*

Sorry, no


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

any option for the MK4


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

No, not at this time. Though we can get HD steel oilpans for MK4 2.0's and then weld the bung on those.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (black forest ind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *black forest ind* »_No, not at this time. Though we can get HD steel oilpans for MK4 2.0's and then weld the bung on those.
well that will work! HOW MUCH!


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

Not 100% sure, we have the first shipment of those replacement steel pans for MK4s on the way. Until they arrive and we know total costs w/shipping can;t set the price with the oil return bung.
But they will be more expensive than the MKI-III pans. *Probably* around $90-95


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

k i'll pay the extra! lemme know somethin!!


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

Should have them by next tuesday or wednesday.


_Modified by black forest ind at 5:39 PM 11-15-2006_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

WORD!


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)

ordered mine the other day, thanks guys


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

gonna get one of these for my 16V turbo project!!


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)

got mine in the other day, thanks guys


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

MK4 2.0 tapped pans are in stock ready to ship http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

bump for company i will be gettin a pan from!


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: BFI: 8v and 16v Turbo Oil Pans (blkmkIII)*

Trying to order turbo pan and windage tray online but the combo doesn't exist. Can you IM me a price for turbo oil pan, windage tray, and rubber gasket.
thanks....


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: BFI: 8v and 16v Turbo Oil Pans (Craige-O)*

sent im


----------



## g60syncrobus (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: BFI: 8v and 16v Turbo Oil Pans (black forest ind)*

Will any of these pans work on Longitudinal mount engine? I know that the Rabbit/Golf etc. are transverse. I have a G60 motor (G60 too fragile and gotta go bye bye) adapted to fit in my Vanagon Syncro, this setup has the subframe/carrier running directly under the oil pan and will pose a problem if the oil pan is anything like a TD oil pan as I bought a 1.6TD pan and it won't work. Thanks for your help.


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: BFI: 8v and 16v Turbo Oil Pans (g60syncrobus)*

The pan is appx 4.5" tall at the highest point.


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (black forest ind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *black forest ind* »_MK4 2.0 tapped pans are in stock ready to ship http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

How much will shipping be to Hawaii? Zip code is 96732?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (jettaiv4turbochrg)*

If you begin the checkout on the website it will give you exact shipping


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (black forest ind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *black forest ind* »_If you begin the checkout on the website it will give you exact shipping

I'll put in my order tonight when I get home from work. You have more of those MKIV pans instock?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (jettaiv4turbochrg)*

We only have a few of the MK4 pans on hand, but have a good supply source and it only takes about a week to get the HD metal pans


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

Just put in my order. Hope to see it soon. Thanks.


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (jettaiv4turbochrg)*

Packed ready to go out Monday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

when the turbo time comes i will be ordering one of these...then i can slam my car back down again hahahah


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

Thanks mang! Got it yesterday! I'm stoked, getting closed to finishing my project!


----------



## PhilR (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

are the 8v/16v pans still in stock?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (PhilR)*

yup


----------



## hogdogz (May 23, 2006)

no shipping to Canada


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

Will the mk4 2L oil pan work on a 1.8t?


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (d-bot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d-bot* »_Will the mk4 2L oil pan work on a 1.8t?

Yes, but there would be no oil drain facility. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Oh, and that yes is assuming the 1.8t is the later style transverse block, not the old style AEB http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

